# Anyone want a free St Croix musky rod?



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Check it out!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's brand new and never been used before.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

crittergitter said:


> It's brand new and never been used before.


be nice to add that to my arsenal


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Want it. 
An thanks for the chance


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

undertaker said:


> Want it.
> An thanks for the chance


I think you have to do it on youtube.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I did


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> I think you have to do it on youtube.


Yep. Register on YouTube


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> I think you have to do it on youtube.





Upland said:


> Yep. Register on YouTube


Correct. Thanks guys, and thanks Undertaker!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tried but no luck , good luck to whom could comment


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ironman172 said:


> Tried but no luck , good luck to whom could comment


If you have a YouTube account then you should be able to comment. 

1 day left! Ends tomorrow at midnight!!


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Not sure if this is over but all three done. Thanks for the opportunity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Who won?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Who won?


Brent Miller! There was an announcement video posted on my channel on Wednesday night!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

A rod give away for 200 subscribers. are you giving away a car @ 1000?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Legend killer said:


> A rod give away for 200 subscribers. are you giving away a car @ 1000?


Nah, that will be your mom's phone number!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

good content on your channel. good luck


----------

